# A Sort of Prequel for Alien?



## Sukerkin (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-returns-sci-fi-space-horror-Prometheus.html

This looks like it might be very interesting indeed, especially if it does cast light on such icons as the Space Jockey.  Plus, Charlize Theron ... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-returns-sci-fi-space-horror-Prometheus.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 23, 2011)

:fanboy: on Charlize Theron


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 23, 2011)

Did someone say Charlize Theron?


----------



## Jenna (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks cool.  Despite Charlize Theron! _Guy Pearce _on the other hand... *dreams*


----------



## Omar B (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't go to the link because this is one of those movies I want to go into completely fresh.  Superherohype.com and Aintitcool.com are following the production quite closely and I'm trying to stay away.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 23, 2011)

Well done, Omar.  I admire that will to not 'peek' when it's an area of fiction you are particularly interested in.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 23, 2011)

What film is that one, EH?

I have to say that one thing I admire about her is that she, altho' somewhat 'constrained' because of her looks, does try to find roles that require more than just looking 'purty'.


----------

